# FWC home built boat inspection



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you're allowing your OCD to make the inspection too complicated.
Primary reason for inspection is to verify that it is a true home built hull.
A copy of the plans is good, if the hull was designed by a professional  firm.
Have all your materials receipts showing it's all paid for and that all sales taxes have been paid.
Pictures of the build in case the inspecting officer wants to see and talk about it.
      (some like skiffs as much as we do)  
The 2 forms required by the state of Florida, 
HSMV 82040 Application for title and HSMV 87002 Vessel Statement of Builder.
It's really not about a safety inspection, just verification you actually built it yourself.
If you follow the requirements of the backyard builders handbook, you'll be fine.

http://www.uscgboating.org/regulations/boat_builders_handbook_and_regulations.aspx


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

OK cool, I already have the forms but thanks for posting them again. I was starting to think that maybe they went through checking wiring, floatation adequacy,and stuff like that.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

How big is the boat? if it is under 16ft then only the 2 forms are required, and proof you paid taxes on the materials (a reciept showing you paid taxes on plywood will do). An inspection is only required once you get above 16ft.


----------

